# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Weapon/Damage hack possible?

## Fleuret

Is there any sort of tool or hack you can use to increase you ap/damage? I know very little about hacking, so sorry if this is a stupid question.

I've no intention to use this sort of hack on any official server. I'm currently messing around on the Playbns private server, mainly just breezing through the story. However since the client is really old the upgrade system is extremely tedious compared to what we have now. The server is also pretty much dead, so joining a guild or getting help from other players is not really an option. As a result of both of these things I'm pretty much stuck and aren't able to progress. Believe me or not, that's up to you.

I have no prior experience with hacking. I've dabbled a bit with modding, but that's about it. 

Any help is deeply appreciated!

----------

